# Old window sash spring - need replacement source



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Hello all, 

I have another project I need help with (it's the season for indoor projects!). 

My home was built in 1950 and has wood double hung windows. The balance springs are coil extension-type springs. No sash weights or cords. No spiral springs or channel springs, etc. 

I can't find a source for these springs. Can anyone point me to a supplier of direct replacements, or a suitable direct fit that you have experience with? Thanks for any input.

I have searched this site and Google, and haven't come up with anything. 

Here is a picture of something like what I have


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Maybe these guys can help?

http://www.independentwindowrepair.com/window-hardware.htm


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

There's another one, but I can't think of the name right now. I'll come up with it eventually, but this is probably a good place to start. I'd give them a call and maybe you could send them that pic and take a look at it. They should know.

http://www.independentwindowrepair.com/window-hardware.htm

Good luck! I'll post more info if I can come up with it.

John

Well that didn't take long. About thirty seconds after hitting submit, I thought of it. (It's hell getting old :lol

http://www.hrwindowrepair.com/

*EDIT:*
Great minds think alike. We were probably typing at the same time Greg.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Typed at 3:58 and 3:58 - I guess that makes us twin sons of different Mothers! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

